# Scored on Craigslist



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The List of Craig has been pretty good to me over the last few months. Over the summer I found a guy selling not one but TWO Tyco/Mattel Baurtwell sets, and since then I've had three different successful hits on a "Slot Cars Wanted" ad that I've been running. Then today I grabbed this up:










Here's an item for that Original Price Stickers thread:










This is an interesting conversation piece, though I have nowhere to use it:










The HO stuff, which is really what's most important, in a minute...

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

bring it on!

john


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Aaaaand here's the Pit Kit. Mostly unremarkable stuff... the Camaro is in nice shape, the red Galaxie is perfect except it's missing the rear bumper, the green Nomad is a decent enough repaint that I'm not gonna strip it (since it's pink underneath and I already have a pink one), the Toronado is not the original turquoise I had hoped for but a sky blue repaint. (edit: just realized you can't see the red Galaxie in this pic. it's under the busted Lola. it's a '67 XL500, not a '63.)










But there's a couple I'm excited about. Isn't this a tough one to find? Missing the driver and rear bumper, but not hacked or cracked.



















And I don't know if this is an original color... haven't opened my Esposito book yet. But it looks good.



















Sadly, this did not signify an actual El Camino was included...










And finally there's this one. It's kinda hacked up, but the chassis is complete and should run and I'm excited because I don't have one of these in ANY condition yet.










I kinda owe thanks to Black Oxxpurple... it was his recent Craigslist find that inspired me to check CL in the town where I work instead of just the town where I live...

--rick


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Pm sent concerning large scale car and controller.
Clyde-0-Mite:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet finds Rick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I have yet to find anything close, and if I did all I could do is look at the pix.. And maybe point someone in that direction.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't know if it's just th area you live in, but,...
Rick, once again, you show why you are the King of Finds!!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice haul. That '32 slimline is still worth money in that condition.

Purple TycoPro Bug is original, I just sold one for $60. 

I tried CL but there is a guy in Detroit who spams the wanted ads for slot cars - multiple categories posted every day. So posting anything about slot cars gets hit as spam and taken down. He is just more persistent than anyone else. This week he is selling "his brother's" slot cars on eBay, what a strange coincidence.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue Mustang vert is the money ball!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I check all the list for the region I am in for slots


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Surprises...*

Surprise #1: I have not yet popped a gearplate clamp, and I got 5 nice smooth runners out of the box. Literally all that I've done on 4 of them is oil in the critical places, clean the crud off the pickup shoes, and stick on a pair of silicones. I can take the Mustang, the black Galaxie, or the Cheetah and run with any of my good strong average Tjets. The AFX Camaro is a SCREAMER. And the lime green pickup, well, that leads us to...

Surprise #2: I really like this thing. Including driving it.



















I thought there was some unwritten law somewhere that Slimlines had to suck eggs. This one is actually fun to drive. I had to diddle with the rear axle and replace the front axle and wheels (with stuff that was in the Pit Kit, no less) and then I put on tires that were also in there, and this thing runs just fine. Never expected that, and it's growing on me.

Surprise #3:










This is the first dated chassis I've ever found. Guess I gotta try to put it back together as "correct" as possible. Anybody know what arm and magnets would have been in this? I noticed the front wheels are the shinier chrome, not painted silver, so i figure I'll try to find matching rears..

Oh, and a question for anyone who's read this far: You know that green crud that appears on Tjet pickup shoes when they sit forever and a day on one of those foam pads? Well, the TycoPro Drag VW has that on its foils. Anybody know a good way to clean the crud off without destroying the drop arm assembly? It's not coming off easy with my little sanding stick...

thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh and a big thanks to Bob and Bill for the heads-up on these cars. It's good to know what I got here...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy Smokes - Rick ! You got another Awesome Score :thumbsup:
And that Slimmy Pick-Up would grow on me too....if I found one


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is a great haul!!! There are too many collectors and clubs in the central Ohio area for me to get anything good.

Bob Woodly:
What is his ebay ID?

Quote: (I tried CL but there is a guy in Detroit who spams the wanted ads for slot cars - multiple categories posted every day. So posting anything about slot cars gets hit as spam and taken down. He is just more persistent than anyone else. This week he is selling "his brother's" slot cars on eBay, what a strange coincidence.)

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> Oh, and a question for anyone who's read this far: You know that green crud that appears on Tjet pickup shoes when they sit forever and a day on one of those foam pads? Well, the TycoPro Drag VW has that on its foils. Anybody know a good way to clean the crud off without destroying the drop arm assembly? It's not coming off easy with my little sanding stick...
> 
> thanks in advance...
> 
> --rick


Just a drop of lemon juice or vinegar will get that crud to come off. Just let it sit for a while. Usually I can get the stuff to rub off with a just a paper towel, or by scraping with my fingernail. Have a good day! pig


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Marty said:


> That is a great haul!!! There are too many collectors and clubs in the central Ohio area for me to get anything good.
> 
> Bob Woodly:
> What is his ebay ID?
> ...


Marty - the CL spammer sells under "torgot" on eBay. Here is his CL ad that will be taken down once it gets enough flags http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/wan/3301935684.html

I love this line in his CL ad "I will continue to pay Top Dollars for your unwanted Older Toys, that is why other poster keep flagging my ads. "

No, it is because you spam CL, he has been doing this for several years. He will sometimes post fake ads with slot cars for sale just to mess with other people looking for them.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> I thought there was some unwritten law somewhere that Slimlines had to suck eggs. This one is actually fun to drive. I had to diddle with the rear axle and replace the front axle and wheels (with stuff that was in the Pit Kit, no less) and then I put on tires that were also in there, and this thing runs just fine. Never expected that, and it's growing on me.
> 
> --rick


The right slimline can handle great. They are never going to have a great top end but I like driving them. I think they are slower but a bit easier to drive.

I've never seen a blue Mustang conv so Bill Hall is spot on that one. Might be worth a hundred or a few hundred?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I do not use the "PAYING TOP DOLLAR!!!" approach in my Craigslist want ad. My ad says that I am a collector and I play with the cars in my basement with my kids, which is the truth. Seems to be working. 

That particular Mustang is listed as a "Not Shown" in Bob Beers' book with a rarity of 1.

--rick


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Park - you also probably don't substitute $'s for S's either!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Handle with care*

As for the blue Pony car, I've seen a few go by...Always at ridiculous money. 
If memory serves, the high was around $460 for a cherry. A severely butchered and laughably reworked turd went around $150+. :freak:

Rick: Slimmy notes.

Lap and re-lap that slimmy forwards and back wards so it coasts like it was on ice. The extra effort is important. Install a pair of Thunderslim motor brushes and always "pre-roll" the drive train before applying power to them when dead cold. Comm detonation is the number one killer of Slimlines. I like lighter pick up shoes too...like a BSRT stepped shoe...for example. Set the contact patch with plenty of toe up so they "ski" properly and minimize drag.

After all that is said and done your ready for a magnet upgrade. Zapped stockers or even any ole' rectangular neo thats wide enough to create a decent field will really wake a slimmy up.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2723122&postcount=669


----------

